# Curing techniques



## 2salty (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone here use smoked salt in their dry cure on a pork belly?  I'm thinking of bacon that I don't have to smoke.  Anyone smoke their own salt?  Thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's some reading material on smoked salt.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=smoked+salt


----------



## 2salty (Nov 30, 2011)

Now why did I know I wasn't the first to ask?  Just the confirmation of a hunch I had.  Answers more than I even thought to ask!  Thanks, Al.


----------

